# Clomid 50g - when is the best time to take it?



## Dopey2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi, 

I wonder if anyone can help me. I am going to start my first dose of Clomid this week and was wondering if it was better to take it in the morning or evening? Or even if it doesn't matter. 

Help please

xx


----------



## Kath.Stawell1990 (May 25, 2012)

Heya  my specialist told me if is best to take it in the morning and to try and take it at the same time everyday. I took mine at 10am everyday an I got a BFP on my very first cycle of clomid! I really hope it works for you. Best of luck

   xxx


----------



## Dopey2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

That is excellent news, i have heard positive things about the first cycle of Clomid, i have everything crossed.

Thanks for the advice.
x


----------



## studentmidwifecm (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey

Ive just started on clomid last night, what cycle days are you taking yours? xx


----------



## Dopey2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi studentmidwifecm, 

I am due to take mine on day 2-6. Hopefully starting on Saturday. 

It would be really helpful if you could let me know how you get on.

Good Luck

xx


----------



## kerrygold (Apr 8, 2012)

I took mine before I went to bed to minimize any possible side effects.
Got my first scan tomorrow morning so keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## studentmidwifecm (Aug 22, 2012)

I definately will do ! 

How come your day 2-6? xx


----------



## Dopey2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

I have no idea, to be honest. From what i have read alot of people have different days maybe it depends on the consultant.

x


----------



## studentmidwifecm (Aug 22, 2012)

I see. My GP is doing mine so maybe that's why. Very random hey! xx


----------



## Dopey2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

Your lucky you are getting it through your GP, mine wouldn't do anything for ages then referred us. 

How are you feeling on them so far??

x


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

I take mine on day 2-6 too! i have them at 6.30pm, along with a pregnacare conception as i read an article about it boosting your chances so gotta be worth a try, also taking Evening primrose and starflower up until ovulation. I have to take them on evenings as its best to take them at the same time every day and i'm always home by then  good luck to us all, last tablet of this round tomorrow


----------

